# Gelbes Auto für einen Mann?



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Was denkt ihr darüber? Findet ihr es komisch oder normal?
Nicht nur in Gelb sondern eventuell auch in Pink (was ich schon sehr merkwürdig finden würde)

:-)

Ich steh nämlich kurz vor einer Kaufentscheidung. Und das Problem. Gefällt mir alles. Nur net die Farbe weil ich net weiß wie das wirkt wenn da ein Mann drin sitzt. Kanns absolut net beurteilen.

VW Polo in Gelb...naja


----------



## Frank-414 (11. Dezember 2007)

???

Was bitte ist denn so schlimm an gelb + Mann...??? Kann ja verstehen, dass man (= Mann) und Frau sich nicht in pinke/lilane Autos setzen wollen, aber gelb ist doch nichts besonderes...


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Was bitte ist denn so schlimm an gelb + Mann...??? Kann ja verstehen, dass man (= Mann) und Frau sich nicht in pinke/lilane Autos setzen wollen, aber gelb ist doch nichts besonderes...



Naja, ich bin ja auch eher unentschlossen. Es ist so das gesamtbild. Wenn noch dunkle scheiben hinten sind und ne schürze vorn (wobei ich eigentlich total kein autofreak bin und mich absolut nix mit autos auskenne) dann sieht es schon super aus. Nur so....ich weiß nicht recht. In schwarz hatte er ihn auch. Das sah super aus. Hätte ihn sofort genommen. Aber der is weg


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2007)

finde die Frage auch etwas seltsam...also beim pinken Auto würde ich dir als Mann auch raten die Finger davon zu lassen,aber bei einem gelben???
klar, wenn das ein knalliges Gelb ist wirst du natürlich auch eher auffallen und du wirst immer Postfrosch genannt, aber sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im Ernst:am wichtigsten ist doch ob es DIR gefällt und nicht was andere darüber denken.sei doch der Mann, der du befürchtest nicht zu sein, und nimm den Wagen wenn er dir gefällt...


----------



## Jayla (11. Dezember 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> finde die Frage auch etwas seltsam...also beim pinken Auto würde ich dir als Mann auch raten die Finger davon zu lassen,aber bei einem gelben???
> klar, wenn das ein knalliges Gelb ist wirst du natürlich auch eher auffallen und du wirst immer Postfrosch genannt, aber sonst?
> 
> 
> ...



kann mir mal einer der anwesenden Herren sagen, was an Farben "unmännlich" sein soll?
Pink, ok - das wird ja nu mit der Schwulenbewegung gleichgesetzt, warum auch immer *g*

Aber gelb? Sorry, aber da hat jemand ein arges Problem mit dem Selbstwertgefühl. Wenn die Farbe nicht gefällt, dann weil man sie nicht mag. Aber eine Fragestellung "Soll ich als Mann ein gelbes Auto fahren" ist falsch gestellt.

Ich mein, da müssten ja Tausende Postboten ne Identitätskrise kriegen *g*


----------



## Trisch (11. Dezember 2007)

OMG Ihr habt Sorgen ^^

Ich hab mir damals in jungen Jahren ein Kadet E Stufenheck gekauft in der Farbe beige, verdammt sah der grausam aus. 

Dennoch hatte ich zu der Zeit eine Klasse Freundin gehabt und hatte tollen Sex.

Also merke, es ist scheißegal welche Farbe dein Auto hat !


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe an nem gelben Auto kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pink ist so ne sache, da nur in bestimmten Fällen; aber so ein deeppurple metallic sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich als Frau kann dir auch nur sagen das gegen ein gelbes Auto mit männlichem Besitzer/Fahrer absolut nichts einzuwenden ist.

Bei pink würde ich allerdings tatsächlich erst mal am Verstand desjenigen zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich mag gelbe autos ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja - defenitiv - ich mag gelbe autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh das Problem bei einem gelben Auto nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

du scheinst ja relativ unsicher bezüglich deiner sexuellen identität zu sein wenn du ein gelbes auto schon als kritisch empfindet
was ist denn mit der post?
sind das alles mädchen?


----------



## Satanhimself (11. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Pink ist so ne sache, da nur in bestimmten Fällen


Also Szyslak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem bei einem gelben Auto nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iiiiiiiii lorille 

das gelb is ja ok - aber der bmw - wäääää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- STOLZER GOLF fahrer =)


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

*lach* wie geil ihr das aufpauscht :-) Ich war mir ja nur unsicher. Mehr nicht.
Keine Sorge, bezüglich meiner Sexualität bin ich mir sicher ;-) 
Wer das Gelbe Auto dann wohl nehmen. Danke!


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

So einer wirds dann. Sieht fast gleich aus (nur die schwarzen seitenteile sind net da)
Siehe Anhang


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Bei pink würde ich allerdings tatsächlich erst mal am Verstand desjenigen zweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum das denn? Wenn dann doch eher über Geschmack oder Style...

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt was man über meinen IQ sagen kann, ich fahr in silbergrau.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

> Also Szyslak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den hier würde ich auch noch fahren :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. nen schonmal nen pinken gemotzten slk gesehn? zieht.. ^^


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Dobby0815 schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Wenn dann doch eher über Geschmack oder Style...
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich gespannt was man über meinen IQ sagen kann, ich fahr in silbergrau.


Meine Güte, ich dachte der Smiley zeigt deutlich genug wie unheimlich ernst ich diesen Satz gemeint habe. Oo

@Szyslak: der ist grottenhässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> iiiiiiiii lorille
> 
> das gelb is ja ok - aber der bmw - wäääää
> 
> ...



Ich hab nach gelbem Auto bei Google gesucht und das erste schöne Bild genommen.

Ich fahre btw ne rote A-Klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dobby0815 (11. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ich dachte der Smiley zeigt deutlich genug wie unheimlich ernst ich diesen Satz gemeint habe. Oo



Mein Fehler, ich bin ironieresistent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich hab nach gelbem Auto bei Google gesucht und das erste schöne Bild genommen.
> 
> Ich fahre btw ne rote A-Klasse.
> 
> ...



na sei froh das es in deutschlang keine elche gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst würdest du die ganze zeit nur nach links oder rechts fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Legends (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein Freund von mir fuhr auch einen gelben Daewoo Nexia ...
Was ist schon dabei ...
Und wenn es dir später mal nicht passt, kannst es immernoch lackieren lassen / selbst lackieren.


----------



## Alamor (11. Dezember 2007)

Legends schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir fuhr auch einen gelben Daewoo Nexia ...
> Was ist schon dabei ...
> Und wenn es dir später mal nicht passt, kannst es immernoch lackieren lassen / selbst lackieren.



Lackieren kostet 2000 Euro. Hab keinen Geldscheisser :-)


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Lackieren kostet 2000 Euro. Hab keinen Geldscheisser :-)



wäre ja dann mehr als das auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uhhhhhh der war gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne bin ja selbst VW fahrer únd kann nur sagen 

gogogo kauf dir den VW ! =)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, soll ich dir raten den Wagen zu kaufen. Keine Ahnung.
Ich mein vielleicht hast du ja Gelbsucht, dann würds passen oder auch nicht. Vielleicht bist du so fett dass du sowieso nicht in den Polo passt. Oder du siehst so scheiße aus dass es vollkommen wurscht ist welche Farbe dein Auto hat.
Ist schwierig zu sagen ob es gut wirkt wenn du drin sitzt da wir nicht wissen ob es gut wirkt wenn du drin sitzt.

Ansonsten, gelb ist gelb. Wenn du die Farbe gelb magst kauf ihn dir, wenn nicht kauf ihn nicht.
Ich für meinen Teil würd mich ohne zu zögern in den Kanarienvogel setzen.


----------



## Myanda (11. Dezember 2007)

Ehrlich? sorry der is hässlich in gelb! Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Auto Charakter

Und wenn du ein zu teures Auto kaufen willst, ja mach wie es blubb sagt und kauf dir einen VW.
Irgendwer muss es ja bezahlen.
VW Chef


----------



## Snowrain (11. Dezember 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber? Findet ihr es komisch oder normal?
> Nicht nur in Gelb sondern eventuell auch in Pink (was ich schon sehr merkwürdig finden würde)
> ...



ähhhhm Umspritzen ? so schwarzer Lack finde ich wirkt sehr ellegant


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Gelb schaut in der Regel be*chissen aus...


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt Probleme....

Hauptsache das Auto fährt!

Da soll mir noch mal einer kommen und sagen: Frauen haben Probleme....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

> Was denkt ihr darüber? Findet ihr es komisch oder normal?



Find das so normal wie jede andere Autofarbe auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

nun wenn du gelbe autos für männer dämlich findest... ich glaub die jungs hier sehn das anders :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und anlegen würde ich mich mit denen nich..


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Das sind ja auch Taxis, die zähle nicht...


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt nen gelben Megán und ich finde das sieht richtig gut aus. Gut bei nem Golf finde ich gelb jetzt nich so der Hit aber die Farbe is doch egal.


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein gelber Polo erinnert halt n bissel an die alten Post-Golfs.


----------



## Tôny (11. Dezember 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber? Findet ihr es komisch oder normal?
> Nicht nur in Gelb sondern eventuell auch in Pink (was ich schon sehr merkwürdig finden würde)
> ...


Also ich finde solche Threads aufzumachen vieeeeeeeeeel seltsamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (11. Dezember 2007)

> Und wenn du ein zu teures Auto kaufen willst, ja mach wie es blubb sagt und kauf dir einen VW.
> Irgendwer muss es ja bezahlen.
> VW Chef




der kauft sich bestimmt auch nen gelben polo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find wenn ein Mann ein gelbes oder ein pinkes Auto fährt beweist das Charakter. Wer sich nicht traut ist nicht Mann genug.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Also ich find wenn ein Mann ein gelbes oder ein pinkes Auto fährt beweist das Charakter. Wer sich nicht traut ist nicht Mann genug.


Ein echer Mann fährt kein Auto, ein echer Mann schiebt sein Auto!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ein echter Mann fährt Motorrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Ducati Monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Bekommst das zu Weihnachten? ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Bekommst das zu Weihnachten? ^^


Das wär mal was!!
Aber leider nein,
mein Onkel fährt
mehrere Ducatis
und da fahr ich
öfters mal mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja.... is schon doof ^^


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

S****ße is die karre geil ey.^^ Selber schonmal damit gefahren?? Oder "nur" darauf mit??? Wieviele Ducatis hat dein Onkel??? Ich kauf mir vlt. mal die hier oder ne Yamaha Fazer 1000^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Paule1991 schrieb:


> S****ße is die karre geil ey.^^ Selber schonmal damit gefahren?? Oder "nur" darauf mit??? Wieviele Ducatis hat dein Onkel??? Ich kauf mir vlt. mal die hier oder ne Yamaha Fazer 1000^^


1. ja, die ist geil!^^
2. ja
3. nicht nur
4. 3 Stück (dann noch 2 BMW, 2 Honda, 1 Harley Davidson und 1 uralte DKW)


----------



## Paule1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Wow doch so viele. Hat dein onkel vlt. Interesse an 2 alten DDR Bundeswehr MZs???^^ Denn MEIN Onkel hat noch 2 rumzustehen.

Jetzt will ich nochmal kurz zum eigentlichen Thema kommen. Also ich fänds absolut nich schlimm in nem gelben Auto zu fahren.Guck dir die Corvette Z06 an.:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt auf die Autokarosserie an. Gelb kann auch richig Scheisse aussehen.^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

xD


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is schon besser!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Also den Wagen will ich nicht von vorne sehen. Da sieht der bestimmt richtig eklig aus...


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Darum hab ichs ja von der seite gepostet ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ahh, ganz clever.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

klaaaaaar doch!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

So geht's : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: UPs, bissle groß...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (12. Dezember 2007)

Is ja jetzt auch egal. Ein VW Polo is an sich ein schönes auto. Egal ob Gelb oder Schwarz oder sonstdawas.^^ Ich mein Pink sollte er nun auch nich sein aber ansonsten is doch schnurz.


----------



## Alamor (12. Dezember 2007)

Gegen diese Gelben Autos hätt ich auch nix. Nur so zur Info. Er hatte zum Glück noch einen Dunkelroten da stehen der besser ist :-) Das gelb war eher kotzfarben bei Tageslicht...würg.


----------



## Richerd (12. Dezember 2007)

Mhh gelbe Post Polos  *nachdenk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ahh ja das wars 

meine "Karre" ist so einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann noch das alter *träum*...

naja nicht täuschen lassen (meine erstes Auto)..

so da is es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paule1991 (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja naja... hmmmm der hat doch was^^ Achso in kotzgelb na das is was anderes wenn das gelb schon so in ein leichtes dunkel gelb/braun übergeht.^^


----------



## Larioon (13. Dezember 2007)

test


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Larioon schrieb:


> test



???


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Larioon schrieb:


> test



Durchgefallen. Setzen Sechs Minus. Kthx.


----------



## Frank-414 (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin mal gespannt ob dieser Thread immer noch am Leben erhalten wird, wenn der Urheber mal in rot-blaue Flugtaxis mit grünen und gelben Punkten steigt, weil er aus Altersgründen nicht mehr auf den Straßen, bzw. den "Skyways" unterwegs sein möchte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

